# Whats going on with pilot CEOTP? (Seneca)



## EliasSchanz (26 Feb 2021)

Hello all! Bear with me as I write out this message here, I am currently 15 years old and planning to join the RCAF once I complete highschool. I have been around and loved aviation my entire life so naturally, I would like to go into the pilot trade. I have been in cadets since I was 12, I do fairly well in school (A's/high 80's - low 90's) so I would hope that that won't be an issue for the CFAT/AST. After looking over the options, ROTP, DEO, CEOTP on the website, I realized that DEO was not for me. Unfortunately, I doubt I would ever be able to pay for a civilian college in its entirety. This left me with ROTP and CEOTP. I instantly decided that CEOTP would be the best option for me. I am referring to the Seneca college program that is completed in 3 years. Personally, I would like to have that civilian University life for a bit and in the being able to complete my degree and flight training in 2/3 years sounds like the dream to me. I dove into it a bit more recently as I prepare for my application (I am planning to apply once I turn 16 so I have the chance to move through the entire application, and incase I get a shitty trade I will still be able to turn it down and go the civilian route.) I have noticed a few threads online stating that CEOTP no longer exists. Can anyone confirm/deny this for me? It seems like the perfect program for me, ROTP would be my only other option if CEOTP was no longer a thing. Any other advice to take with me through the recruiting process would also be much appreciated. Thank you for reading,
Elias


----------



## PilotAPP_2021 (26 Mar 2021)

Yea CEOTP is done for the foreseeable future, unfortunately. ROTP is absolutely your best choice. Just so you're aware, you are free to apply to other universities while you're doing your application. That way you won't be in that situation where you're stuck doing just one option. You also chose your top 3 trades when applying, so you won't get any offers for anything other than what you're applying for. You can even apply for just pilot if you wish. There's really no point in applying so early for ROTP.

A normal timeline and what I would recommend is to go talk to a recruiter in the summer before grade 12. You can discuss what trades you'd like to apply for and how the process goes. Then fill out your online application. That gives you plenty of time to do the CFAT in the fall, CFAST in the winter, then be on the competition list in February for selections that take place in May/April. All the while applying for different civilian universities to keep options open.


----------



## Yotataco (14 Sep 2021)

Hello, does anyone know if the pilot ceotp is being offered again? Why did they stop the program anyway?


----------



## sarahsmom (14 Sep 2021)

Yotataco said:


> Hello, does anyone know if the pilot ceotp is being offered again? Why did they stop the program anyway?


Rumour has it they were not satisfied with the quality of instruction when compared to other education streams.


----------

